# Vegas Polo Towers [MERGED]



## starzim (Sep 8, 2022)

We just booked Polo Towers 1 bedroom with kitchen for next June using II studio trade. We have never stayed at Polo Towers and would like to know how the rooms are? Have looked at reviews online and they seem to b e all over the place on security, cleanliness, dated rooms and furniture.
Does anyone have an recent updates?
Thanks


----------



## GT75 (Sep 8, 2022)

Is this HVC/DRI property?


----------



## starzim (Sep 8, 2022)

I thought it is HVC?


----------



## starzim (Sep 8, 2022)

We just booked Polo Towers 1 bedroom with kitchen for next June using II studio trade. We have never stayed at Polo Towers and would like to know how the rooms are? Have looked at reviews online and they seem to b e all over the place on security, cleanliness, dated rooms and furniture.
Does anyone have an recent updates?
Thanks

_[*Moderator Note*: Threads merged.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## starzim (Sep 8, 2022)

I just checked again it is DRI, posted in wrong forum


----------



## pierrepierre (Sep 8, 2022)

you are correct...rooms all over the place. However location is excellent!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2022)

There are some current reviews on this resort on TripAdvisor for August and July 2022.
Please read them.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 10, 2022)

The Travel Lodge right in front of Polo Towers is set to be demolished as is the Hawaiian Marketplace next door. Supposedly a new mall (just what the strip needs) is going up in their place. Might make for some noisy stays at Polo.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2022)

dayooper said:


> The Travel Lodge right in front of Polo Towers is set to be demolished as is the Hawaiian Marketplace next door. Supposedly a new mall (just what the strip needs) is going up in their place. Might make for some noisy stays at Polo.


Every casino on the strip has it own shopping mall. Why are they buildind another onthe strip?


----------



## dayooper (Sep 10, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Every casino on the strip has it own shopping mall. Why are they buildind another onthe strip?



If they are (just a rumor about what will be built), it’s a dumb decision.


----------



## winger (Sep 18, 2022)

dayooper said:


> The Travel Lodge right in front of Polo Towers is set to be demolished as is the Hawaiian Marketplace next door. Supposedly a new mall (just what the strip needs) is going up in their place. Might make for some noisy stays at Polo.


Any idea how tall the 'mall' will be?  I just want to make sure my New Years fireworks views aren't disturbed LOL


----------



## winger (Sep 18, 2022)

starzim said:


> We just booked Polo Towers 1 bedroom with kitchen for next June using II studio trade. We have never stayed at Polo Towers and would like to know how the rooms are? Have looked at reviews online and they seem to b e all over the place on security, cleanliness, dated rooms and furniture.
> Does anyone have an recent updates?
> Thanks


Was there in tower 1 (The Suites, closest to The Strip (as opposed to The Villas in tower 3 (the tower furthest away from The Strip))) to welcome in 2020 (yes, if we only knew what was coming, we would have got a lot crazier and drank ourselves to oblivion ).
Nice condo, updated furniture, etc. just nothing fancy, but nothing to complain about.  Being New Years week, security was decent, especially on NY Eve day/night.  Location is great.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 18, 2022)

winger said:


> Any idea how tall the 'mall' will be?  I just want to make sure my New Years fireworks views aren't disturbed LOL



Couldn’t tell you. The Travel Lodge and Hawaiian Marketplace are being torn down, but it was just a rumor that it was going to be replaced by a mall. That’s prime property right across LV Boulevard from Aria, The Waldorf and Park MGM. Seems silly to put a mall there when the Miracle Mile Mall is right across Harmon Ave and the Shops at Crystals (connected to Aria) is across LVB. 

Honestly, I would love to see some sort of attraction there, but haven’t a clue what it should be.


----------



## winger (Nov 28, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Couldn’t tell you. The Travel Lodge and Hawaiian Marketplace are being torn down, but it was just a rumor that it was going to be replaced by a mall. That’s prime property right across LV Boulevard from Aria, The Waldorf and Park MGM. Seems silly to put a mall there when the Miracle Mile Mall is right across Harmon Ave and the Shops at Crystals (connected to Aria) is across LVB.
> 
> Honestly, I would love to see some sort of attraction there, but haven’t a clue what it should be.


Courtesy of another TUGger









						Tilman Fertitta Las Vegas Strip Casino Project Moving Forward Quickly
					

Tilman Fertitta isn't wasting any time in proceeding with his wishes of owning and operating a Las Vegas Strip casino resort.




					www.casino.org


----------



## Duh (Nov 28, 2022)

starzim said:


> We just booked Polo Towers 1 bedroom with kitchen for next June using II studio trade. We have never stayed at Polo Towers and would like to know how the rooms are? Have looked at reviews online and they seem to b e all over the place on security, cleanliness, dated rooms and furniture.
> Does anyone have an recent updates?
> Thanks



Units are small but clean. The 1 bdrm has a full kitchen. Pool is on the roof top.


----------

